# java klasse in jsp einbinden



## r4d1um (2. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe eine Java klasse und diese möchte ich nun in eine JSP seite einbinden dazu benötige ich zusätzzlich einene ate namens ojdbc14.jar welche den Treiber darstellt den ich benötige um auf die oracle datenbank zuzugreiffen! 

1. wie kann ich die Java Klasse einbinden

2. wie kann ich die jar datei einbinden sodass der mir aus der jar den treiber lädt, bislang hats immer get wenn ich des in Eclipse ins projekt eingebunden habe!

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## schnuffie (2. August 2007)

Das "jar" muß im Klassenpfad liegen.

Beim Tomcat hättstet Du z.B. diese Moglichkeiten:
- \common\lib (alle Anwendungen)
- \server\lib (macht man nicht)
- \webapps\webnobis\WEB-INF\lib (nur für diese Anwendung, statt "webnobis" würde hier Deine Anwendung stehen)

Innerhalb der JSP baust Du die Klasse so ein:

<jsp:directive.page import="com.webnobis.MySuperSpecialClass, java.util.*" />

Diese Klasse liegt dann natürlich auch im Pfad Deiner Anwendung, jedoch statt "lib" in "classes".


----------



## r4d1um (3. August 2007)

Wenn ich dem Befehl von dir folge kommt bei mir ne error Message die Ausgibt dass es die Klasse ned laden konnte! Meine klasse heisst Simple.class und befindet sich im Ordner Classes! bei WEB-INF/classes/Simple.class 

Meine klasse enthält System.out.println() befehle!

org.apache.jasper.JasperException: Unable to compile class for JSP

Generated servlet error:
D:\Tomcat 5\work\Catalina\localhost\myjsp\org\apache\jsp\Data_jsp.java:6: package com.myjsp does not exist
import com.myjsp.Simple;


----------

